# MQG Shareholder Offer



## Matt18 (14 June 2008)

Howdy, just thought I would canvass what people thought about the Covertible Preference Securities (CPS) offer that Macquarie currently has underway. I'm fairly new to investing but have a long term outlook, so far I've bought a a few blue chip shares to sit on for the long term.


----------



## tulasi74 (14 June 2008)

I have no opinion but the last line of the post by `haunting' today on the BNB thread might be of interest to you


----------

